# No Deer



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I spent 42.5 hours up in a tree stand last week and didn't see 1 deer for deer gun season.I saw squirrels and all kinds of birds,especially Blue Jays,who would sit in the trees where we were and hollered.I think they told the deer we were back there.We heard shooting all around us and I hoped that would drive the deer to our property but alas,it didn't.It was chilly and a couple of times it rained and the dang deer wouldn't cooperate.We have 2 more days coming up-Dec 17/18 and I hope we have better luck then and more cooperative targets...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Deer certainly learn human patterns. The first few years we had out place in TN you never saw any deer. Then suddenly they were all there, we had seven bucks, who knows how many doe. 

Why? They figured out we didn't hunt our property. I could wander around out there and the doe when they hung out during the Summer didn't do more than look up at me.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The deer around me seem to disappear at hunting season.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Some hunter you are!!!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Same hear but after hours something chowed on the corn back there.It had been cloudy for several days and I hoped they would be more active in the daylight hours.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Not me.I just don't see them in fields like i do before season.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Next year I'm getting a couple of cameras.The deer have every thing they need here-food,water and shelter-but they aren't there when I am.This is the 4th year of this.I catch moms and babes in the garden, see them running to the back trees or at the pond drinking.So next year I'm really going to cheat and get cameras.I've always been curious about what goes on back there,especially since I'm always finding beer cans and bottles.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Check for "rubs" on small trees while you're at it CQ.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you were outside when it's dark you'd see tons of them. They learn to move at night and not during the day. Those on our property were the only deer we saw during hunting season.

So, if you do put camera out there you'll probably be shocked at all the activity after lights out.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

There are rubs back there.One spot on the ground was 4-5' in diameter and hoof prints almost as big as Dale's hand.I'm not after a trophy buck but a nice tender,juicy doe.The females taste better and are more tender.But I will probably take what I can get.Next year there will be cameras and DoePee.I have renewed respect for our forefathers who hunted for their survival w/ nothing but a 1 shot black powder gun and their own wits.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My son in law just got us a nice doe. We had it processed into hamburger, sausages, and butterflied the back strap. I made chili last night, yummmmy!


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

I wish my big butt would fit in a tree stand, lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I used to be one of those "hunting is cruel" people. I don't think calling it a "sport" helped. I don't think of shooting something and making use of it is a sport. 

Then in 1996 we got our dream home , an acre in the front and an acre in the back, and no landscaping, just grass. I did a lot of landscaping only to find it eaten down to nubs on a regular basis. One year 40 rose bushes bloomed the day before my parents drove up to NY, and that night the deer ate all the flowers. So now I knew why there was no landscaping. I could look out my bedroom night and there would be deer right at my window eating a shrub. Deer scat on the sidewalks. So now I think of deer as glorified termites. There was a probably 100 year old deer path that went right thru our property. I put up electric fencing . 6 strands. It looked like a concentration camp. Then I learned what to plant that they didn't eat. End of problem.

So, shoot them all and make sausages. Give the meat to friends. Problem was on LI you weren't allowed to kill them. So there were too many, they starved in the winter, the physical size of them got smaller. A real mess these anti hunting made. One town , Shelter Island, was not allowed to put out fencing and the deer would eat all people's bird seed. So people had to use deer webbing and would cattle grates across their driveway (with the big holes).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

IncubatorWarehouse said:


> I wish my big butt would fit in a tree stand, lol.


The hubs isn't allowed to climb right now so he invested in ground blinds. The disadvantage is limited sight lines.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm one of those that won't shoot something unless I have to protect mine or it's my only chance to eat.

As a child I saw what happened to the deer in MI after a particularly bad Winter so I've always understood the need to keep the numbers down since man ran around killing all the predators that kept the deer herds in check. I read somewhere a couple of years ago there are more deer now than there was a hundred years ago by a lot.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

IncubatorWarehouse said:


> I wish my big butt would fit in a tree stand, lol.


Our tree stand is for 2 people and holds over 500 lbs,so if you were serious,there's a tree stand out there for you.One of my problems is all the layers of clothing,if they are tight it restricts my range of motion and makes it hard to climb up there.So after dressing I do some "warm up moves" to see how high I can still lift my legs and can still handle the 12 ga.I finally got that figured out this year and got the right clothes.In the summer I'd go up there for the hell of it and in shorts it's very easy to climb up there,even at my age...


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> Our tree stand is for 2 people and holds over 500 lbs,so if you were serious,there's a tree stand out there for you.One of my problems is all the layers of clothing,if they are tight it restricts my range of motion and makes it hard to climb up there.So after dressing I do some "warm up moves" to see how high I can still lift my legs and can still handle the 12 ga.I finally got that figured out this year and got the right clothes.In the summer I'd go up there for the hell of it and in shorts it's very easy to climb up there,even at my age...


Oh wow...I for sure am under 500lbs, looks like I have some research to do.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You can get a good one for under $100.We bought our's from Menards for $70 and leave it up.There's a little rust starting but it's been back there for over 4 yrs.I love being up there.You can see so much more of the land.It even came w/ 2 safety harnesses...


----------



## henrietta (Jan 9, 2017)

We used tool dip, or spray undercoat on the stands left out. Now they have spray seal you can even get it in the piping. 6 years and counting!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Our tree stand is for 2 people and holds over 500 lbs,so if you were serious,there's a tree stand out there for you.One of my problems is all the layers of clothing,if they are tight it restricts my range of motion and makes it hard to climb up there.So after dressing I do some "warm up moves" to see how high I can still lift my legs and can still handle the 12 ga.I finally got that figured out this year and got the right clothes.In the summer I'd go up there for the hell of it and in shorts it's very easy to climb up there,even at my age...


Can't you climb up there in your underwear , carry your clothes and dress up there?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Our tree stand is for 2 people and holds over 500 lbs,so if you were serious,there's a tree stand out there for you.One of my problems is all the layers of clothing,if they are tight it restricts my range of motion and makes it hard to climb up there.So after dressing I do some "warm up moves" to see how high I can still lift my legs and can still handle the 12 ga.I finally got that figured out this year and got the right clothes.In the summer I'd go up there for the hell of it and in shorts it's very easy to climb up there,even at my age...


Put your unloaded shotgun on the ground and tie a rope to it. Climb up in your stand, then pull up your shotgun with the rope. Then load up. Easy peasy, done it a few times. I also learned the hard way to strap myself in


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Can't you climb up there in your underwear , carry your clothes and dress up there?


Hahahahaha!!!!Wouldn't that be a site!!!This was the 4th year and every year figure out how to make it better for the next year.I've bought base layers,fleece lining for insulated overalls and I skip the jeans-they restrict my movement.I also bought a butt warming cushion from Dick's for $7.99.It's a smaller round,thick cushion that traps your butt heat.I don't know about the heat trapping part but it really cut down on the breeze and I didn't have grate marks on my butt for days.Dawg,I keep a rope back there to haul stuff up.I go up 1st,I'm the brave 1 not afraid of heights and Dale ties everything on and I haul it up.I do good just to get myself up there w/o carrying anything and load guns once we are up there and reverse it to come down.Safety first!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Why is there aWild Hog Hunting ad above this post?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I think they put up adds related to the thread.We were talking about hunting deer and hunting feral hogs is related.I'd shoot one if I came across it and would hunt them if they were around here,which they aren't.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

BTW,I'm seeing adds to do your closets.Who hires someone to do your closet?What do they do?Color coordinate clothes and hangers(no wire hangers!!!),one half for your fat clothes or decorate your closet w/ pictures and expensive lighting?I'd rather see the hog hunting ads...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think these Admin people have several sites they manage and maybe by adds that show up on all the websites.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I went to let the chickens out and standing in a clearing on the other side of the pond was the biggest deer I ever saw.It was the size of a small mustang,right in line from the tree stand.There were a few more but that one stood out.Where were they all those hours we sat up there waiting for them?Plus,yesterday I saw 2 wild turkey flocks-one was 5 turkeys 2 minutes from here and the other flock was at least 2 dozen-I still need to report them to the dept. of natural resources.I also saw a robin and a little bird w/ a red head and chest but the belly and back was brown/gray.


----------

